# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2016)

With only $195, the Zotac GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB is one of the cheapest GTX 1060s around. Yet it still packs enough performance for 1080p gaming, even though it lacks the bells and whistles we've seen on other more expensive products. Only the cooler could be a bit better for lower temperatures and less fan-noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## bobalazs (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow, thank you for the review.
It was about time someone reviewed this card, i wanted to buy this 3 weeks ago.
I went with EVGA gaming sc however. That one is solid, fans stop when idle. Temps max 70-80°C.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Nov 16, 2016)

bobalazs said:


> Wow, thank you for the review.
> It was about time someone reviewed this card, i wanted to buy this 3 weeks ago.
> I went with EVGA gaming sc however. That one is solid, fans stop when idle. Temps max 70-80°C.


bobalazs from Prohardver?


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmm 470 with great coolers can be had for $169.99 so how this 3gb with junk cooler gets the nod over it beats me.

It looks like you have a dodgy 470 as it“s not that slow, hell it's getting thumbed in doom vulcan where AMD rule.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 16, 2016)

They cut a little bit too much on the cooler.
A small S-shaped 6mm radius copper heat-pipe would have done wonders.


----------



## bobalazs (Nov 16, 2016)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> They cut a little bit too much on the cooler.
> A small S-shaped 6mm radius copper heat-pipe would have done wonders.


 
+1
As evga sc gaming has two of those small heatpipes with one fan, and i can tell you the fan makes barely audible noise on full load. Plus temps are between 70 and 80, actually i never had it higher than 78°C.  

*seggbizo 
yes, indeed.*


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Nov 16, 2016)

1050 Ti is a better chip for a card this size with this exact cooler


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 16, 2016)

Aaa ... no . 

Thought it was 6-pinless gtx1050ti, but it was just another gtx1060 3GB. Must be one of the worst yet i reckon(tie with evgas cheapest one, that SC has different cooler).


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2016)

XiGMAKiD said:


> 1050 Ti is a better chip for a card this size with this exact cooler


umm no .. 1050 Ti is like 30% slower than 1060 3 GB


----------



## bobalazs (Nov 16, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> umm no .. 1050 Ti is like 30% slower than 1060 3 GB


I think he meant to say that this cooler should be meant for 1050ti, as it barely keeps the card under 80°C


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2016)

1050 and 1050 ti have been added to summaries


----------



## thelawnet (Nov 17, 2016)

the title of this thread is wrong.


*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 6 GB*

*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB
*
For me, the card is also wrong, a 'mini' card should be used in a mini-ITX case, for which the terrible fan noise is unacceptable. This is a poor design redeemed only by price, but fundamentally it's a failure, 2% better price/performance is literally nothing, a box of popcorn or a hamburger. For an inferior design this should cost $20 less, not $5.


----------



## hojnikb (Nov 17, 2016)

can you test rx470/480 4GB red dragon with single fan ? 

I wonder how that fares, give how cheap they are nowadays.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2016)

thelawnet said:


> the title of this thread is wrong.


Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## savumi (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear
Can you test this model: MSI GTX 1060 3G OC (mini)


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 17, 2016)

So hold on a sec even with just a 6-pin and a crap cooler this thing is one of the highest overclocking 1060s? Lol Nvidia locking voltages is really showing it's effects.


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2016)

Impressive performance, needs a volt mod and a new cooler!

Generation after this I might upgrade... 

This generation's x60 model finally seems to have improved enough on prior years x60.  

Things seemed too stagnant from 660 to 960.


----------



## casval26 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello, will NZXT g12 work with this card? If I put the g12 on this card it looks like the VRMs will not be cooled by g12's fan.


----------



## Valent117 (Nov 28, 2017)

hello, i got this card today, it took +200 on core (2050mhz) and +500 on memory (i only oc by 50)
hot af, gonna change cooler soon
still a nice (upgrade) from gtx 780 Ti amp!


----------

